# Supplements



## AprilS (Sep 11, 2014)

I am revisiting the supplements my 3 y.o. girl is getting. She has mulitple allergies and so her diet is restricted. She eats beef and veggies, mostly kale and broccoli. She gets omega 3, a probiotic, and a digestive enzyme. It's the vitamins and minerals I'm wondering about. I'd like to get a multi vitamin and mineral rather than numerous separate supplements. 

Does anyone have suggestions about brands or anything else related to this issue?

Thank you.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

My holistic vet recommends the NOW brand for supplements (dont know if you can get this in BC). She thinks the quality is good and the price as well. We give our lab the minerals in this brand, cant remember the name of the exact one though. There is also a brand called Standard Process, again not sure if available in Canada but we've used different products from this line as well. 

We've started giving the dogs kefir and they seem to do well on that. We got that recommendation on this forum. We started with the raw goat milk from the dog shop but someone on here recommended kefir, which is a lot cheaper! We've also had good luck with Honest Kitchen. I have no problem feeding 100% raw but for the heck of it, we tried a combo of raw and honest kitchen and the dogs are doing really well on it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If your dog is on that restricted a diet, I hope you are working with a good nutritionist. Either a Board Certified veterinary nutritionist, or Sabine, who many people hear have had very good luck with. 

Dogs can seem OK for a long time but slowly build up serious nutrient deficiencies. My vet told me that when working on an elimination diet, the dog shouldn't be on the restricted (unsupplemented) diet for more than about 6 weeks. beyond that, you can get into serious trouble.


----------



## AprilS (Sep 11, 2014)

You know, that is just what I am going to do. Consult with a nutrititionist. My wholistic vet is great, a godsend in fact, but she is not an expert in nutrition. I've tried to come up with what is needed using Monica Segal's K9 Kitchen, but I just don't trust the numbers. And Segal's sample diets don't take into account many food intolerances. She's not been without supplements, I just don't really trust that they are what she needs. She was tested at NutriScan for food sensitivities and that helped at least to know what to avoid. 

Karen and SJ, thank you both for taking the time to respond!


----------

